# Any Juliana owners? - need sizing help



## skinnedshin (Feb 1, 2012)

We are looking at purchasing a new Santa Cruz Juliana for my wife. However, she's about 5' 1/2" tall. We don't know whether to get the XS or S. Unfortunately we haven't found a shop in our area that has one to demo so we are looking for any feedback we can get. Right now she rides a 13" Trek Skye and that would be considered XS. She's pretty comfortable on it, but wasn't professionally fitted for it. I figure one has got to be a better fit vs. the other and don't want to get stuck with the wrong bike. Thanks in advance for any help and sorry for the "dude post" in the girls room. 

Here are the geo and size charts from the Santa Cruz site:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

skinnedshin said:


> We are looking at purchasing a new Santa Cruz Juliana for my wife. However, she's about 5' 1/2" tall. We don't know whether to get the XS or S. Unfortunately we haven't found a shop in our area that has one to demo so we are looking for any feedback we can get. Right now she rides a 13" Trek Skye and that would be considered XS. She's pretty comfortable on it, but wasn't professionally fitted for it. I figure one has got to be a better fit vs. the other and don't want to get stuck with the wrong bike. Thanks in advance for any help and sorry for the "dude post" in the girls room.
> 
> Here are the geo and size charts from the Santa Cruz site:


I'm in the same boat (but looking for a different bike), not able to test the bike size we want. She was concerned about the standover height, and I was also on that and horizontal top tube size (or ETT or whatever it is, but in your chart is the toptube).

The shop had the bike we were looking for (Trek Lush), but on medium. Fortunately, that model in particular has, at least on the site, the same standover in all sizes. If you could measure her in another brand, maybe you could compare in paper the differences. At least, measure her current bike.


----------



## jewels (Mar 17, 2004)

I vote xs. My friend has a small 2009 or 2010 juliana,we've both ridden it and are 5'5 to 5'6"ish.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

I had one of these years ago - I am 5'6"ish and rode a small. An XS is probably right for someone 5 inches shorter. She is going to be better off having more standover than less. 

Posting in the WL is totally ok for stuff like this.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

jewels said:


> I vote xs. My friend has a small 2009 or 2010 juliana,we've both ridden it and are 5'5 to 5'6"ish.


+1 for XS. My girlfriend demoed a S at Outerbike last fall in Moab, UT. At 5'5" the fit was just right for her. She like the fit of the Juliana and the Turner 5 Spot the best of all the rides.


----------



## skinnedshin (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for the responses! I've spoken to a couple dealers who also agree on the XS. We are getting closer to pulling the trigger on new bikes!


----------



## jeepergirl17 (Feb 14, 2012)

XS. Just got my GF a XS Juliana two weeks ago and she and I both fit it perfectly. We are both 5' 3".
She loves her bike!!


----------



## skinnedshin (Feb 1, 2012)

I called Santa Cruz today and they are saying SMALL. Unexpectedly I just came from a LBS that has a S Juliana in stock, so she will get to ride it soon!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

skinnedshin said:


> I called Santa Cruz today and they are saying SMALL. Unexpectedly I just came from a LBS that has a S Juliana in stock, so she will get to ride it soon!


Cool.... at least she can see if that feels right or big or small.....


----------



## GoldenSandune (Apr 23, 2008)

*May want to try the small*

I'm 5'-0" and had a 2006 XS Juliana. Thought it was perfect until I bought a small Nomad last year. The Nomad is a slight bit too big (stand-over height) but the overall feel of the bike is much better. Definitely have her demo the small - personally I'm willing to deal with the stand-over issues for a better ride.


----------



## skinnedshin (Feb 1, 2012)

Well she got to ride the S. After checking her fit, the shop recommends an XS for her. My gut feeling with this shop is that they REALLY know their stuff so I'm trusting the "experts". So far it's been a fantastic experience with this dealer and we've decided to place an order with them. I'm really glad we found one to demo as we were back and forth on the size issue.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i'm taller than her by 3 inches, and i ride an XS!


----------



## t135 (Jul 11, 2011)

My wife is 5-1 and rides a SC Blur XC in XS. My opinion is it depends on how long her arms are. You can move the seat back and add a longer stem to stretch things out but, my spouse has short arms and the XS is a good fit. Then we adjusted the seat and stem as needed.


----------



## t135 (Jul 11, 2011)

Said wife has a 28.5" inseam. FYI.


----------



## skinnedshin (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah she's very petite, has narrow shoulders and shorter arms.


----------



## paulrb02 (Aug 3, 2009)

My wife use to ride the 13" trek Skye as well. She is 4' !1" with a 28" stand over. We went with the XS Juliana. Glad you found a demo, that was lucky. The ETT is a little longer(1/2") on the Juliana XS if I remember correctly over the Skye.. and the stand over will be better than the Skye's.


----------



## 2WheelinChipmunk (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm a firm believer in ride before you buy...if you don't like it, your not gonna ride it! 

I had a small 2009 Juliana and I'm 5'3". The girl that bought my bike is 5 foot nothin but she has short legs and a long torso. She was lucky and got to demo the x-small and small frames but found the small to be a better fit. With the TT design the stand over height wasn't that big a deal. She said she felt to cramped on the xs and putting a longer stem on it changed the handling and control of the bike to much. I don't know about you but I definitely prefer a shorter stem on all my bikes...

Awesome bike choice btw. This was my first bike and I loved it! :thumbsup:


----------

